# Fish Oil Question



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I often hear about "Salmon Oil". We are supplementing with "Distilled EPA Natural Fish Oil" (Radiance) softgels. They contain EPA, DHA. Total Omega-3 Fatty Acids 300 mg per pill. Each pill is 1000mg. Label says they contain anchovy, mackerel and sardine.

These are the same pills we take ourselves. Are they sufficient for supplementing our dog's diet?

Thanks!


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you could feed your dog anchovies, mackerel and sardines.
i give my human grade salmon oil (cold pressed, extra virgin).



4score said:


> I often hear about "Salmon Oil". We are supplementing with "Distilled EPA Natural Fish Oil" (Radiance) softgels. They contain EPA, DHA. Total Omega-3 Fatty Acids 300 mg per pill. Each pill is 1000mg. Label says they contain anchovy, mackerel and sardine.
> 
> These are the same pills we take ourselves. Are they sufficient for supplementing our dog's diet?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yep, you can feed human-grade fish oil softgels to your dog. For some reason they tend to be less expensive in the human form. I get mine at Costco, something like $11 for 1000 capsules. The type of fish doesn't really matter all that much IMO, what you are going for is the Omega-3 fatty acids.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks.

I was just hearing so much about salmon oil that I wondered if it was a better delivery of omega-3's than the sardine-mackerel-anchovy pills. Sounds like it's really a toss up.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

A mixed fish body oil has a higher percentage of EPA/DHA the just salmon oil.
Plus salmon takes longer to mature, therefore absorbing mercury. The FDA safety approval is something like 10ppm max. Look for a company that does independent batch testing like Ascenta (nutra sea - have a canine formula)...I just bought and went to their website...there I can enter the lot # and it will tell me what percentages are in that specific batch vs. what is considered acceptable levels...mercury in this batch was 0. 

The oil (per tsp./5ml.) 1350mg.
The EPA/DHA in this oil 720/450mg.

So there is a difference

here is the report of my dogs batch so you get an idea of what I am saying
Ascenta Reports - Lot No. 1132202 | Ascenta Health

and the site
Home | Ascenta Health


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is a difference - the oil that I use in my product comes with a lab analysis for each barrel -- tested many times , sourced from deep sea non-predatory herring (less likely to accumulate contaminants from other fish) and is certitfied clear , no pcbs , no digoxin, no mercury , no lead etc . The fish meal is used in animal feed and for Certified Organic farmers as a fertilizer for their fields .
An important fact is that these fish are wild caught , not farmed as many salmon are . Many farmed fish are sadly GMO , to increase growth rates , and are fed grains so are lacking in omega 3 and higher in omega 6.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

carmspack said:


> there is a difference - the oil that I use in my product comes with a lab analysis for each barrel -- tested many times , sourced from deep sea non-predatory herring (less likely to accumulate contaminants from other fish) and is certitfied clear , no pcbs , no digoxin, no mercury , no lead etc . The fish meal is used in animal feed and for Certified Organic farmers as a fertilizer for their fields .
> An important fact is that these fish are wild caught , not farmed as many salmon are . Many farmed fish are sadly GMO , to increase growth rates , and are fed grains so are lacking in omega 3 and higher in omega 6.


Farmed fish are also fed feces - animal waist. 

Good info about non-predatory fish, as the constituants in fish oil is not form the actual fish themselves but a product of the fish from eating algae


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

What brand do you feed?


doggiedad said:


> you could feed your dog anchovies, mackerel and sardines.
> i give my human grade salmon oil (cold pressed, extra virgin).


Do you have a link to your product? I need something without Rosemary added.


carmspack said:


> there is a difference - the oil that I use in my product comes with a lab analysis for each barrel -- tested many times , sourced from deep sea non-predatory herring (less likely to accumulate contaminants from other fish) and is certitfied clear , no pcbs , no digoxin, no mercury , no lead etc . The fish meal is used in animal feed and for Certified Organic farmers as a fertilizer for their fields .
> An important fact is that these fish are wild caught , not farmed as many salmon are . Many farmed fish are sadly GMO , to increase growth rates , and are fed grains so are lacking in omega 3 and higher in omega 6.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

my brand --- I insist on the best raw ingredients .


*The benefits of EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids) are:*

maintenance of working structure of cell membranes
proper nutrient distribution
heart and artery maintenance
skin health and appearance
hormone production
brain, nerve and eye function
joint lubrication
anti-inflammatory
improves muscle tone and reduces subcutaneous fat.
GLA (Gamma Linoleic Acid) is a free radical scavenging antioxidant
*The properties and benefits of virgin coconut oil include:*

anti-microbial, anti-fungal, anti-diarrhea
anti-protozoal
immune system support
glandular support (adrenal and thyroid)
provides quick energy to exhausted muscles
does not require pancreatic or digestive enzymes
maintains healthy intestinal flora
promotes normal digestion and assists the absorption of nutrients
*The potential benefits of supplementing your pet raw food or high quality kibble diet with Feed-sentials and Sh-Emp are:*

Improved appearance and density of coat
Richer coat colour/pigment
Healthy, supple skin
Reduced incidents of skin infection
Increased drive and focus in training
Decrease in erratic/hectic behavior
increased physical endurance
Improved retention of learned behaviors
Improved muscle tone
Accelerated healing & recovery from illness
Improved, consistent appetite
Improved digestion
Improved response to extreme temperatures
Reproductive benefits
Improved mobility/joint lubrication
Decrease in pet body odour


----------

